# Mohawk, if not Sundown - 12/13 (night)



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

There's still some question whether Sundown is going to get open this weekend. If not, anyone up for shredding the pow in the forecast at Mohawk Sunday night? Maybe we can ski in a bump line...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> There's still some question whether Sundown is going to get open this weekend. If not, anyone up for shredding the pow in the forecast at Mohawk Sunday night? Maybe we can ski in a bump line...



Hmmmm.  I want to ski my beloved Sundown.  But if they are not open I would be down for this.


----------



## WoodCore (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> There's still some question whether Sundown is going to get open this weekend. If not, anyone up for shredding the pow in the forecast at Mohawk Sunday night? Maybe we can ski in a bump line...



Mohawk closes @ 4pm on Sundays.


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 10, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Mohawk closes @ 4pm on Sundays.



I need to ski!!!!!!

If Sundown isn't going to open this weekend I will ski Mohawk on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Mohawk closes @ 4pm on Sundays.



Really? :blink:


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Really? :blink:



Some agreement they had to make about lights with the town? Like Limerock can't race on Sunday? I don't know... but he's right.

http://www.mohawkmtn.com/CMX/?page_id=66


> *We are open until 4:00pm on Sundays.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

severine said:


> Some agreement they had to make about lights with the town? Like Limerock can't race on Sunday? I don't know... but he's right.
> 
> http://www.mohawkmtn.com/CMX/?page_id=66



That blows. My weekend skiing option looks to be out the window...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2009)

If Sundown isn't open, I might be able to make it during the day for a few hours.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmmmm, never even considered Mohawk... haven't been there in years... but I have family in tow and can't pay the freight out of simple impatience....


----------



## powhunter (Dec 10, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> If Sundown isn't open, I might be able to make it during the day for a few hours.




If sundown doesnt open...might Hit somewhere in S vermont...Can ya get away jeff???

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2009)

powhunter said:


> If sundown doesnt open...might Hit somewhere in S vermont...Can ya get away jeff???
> 
> steveo



Let me know what your plans are. Or maybe Huntah?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Mt snow...sunday???


----------

